# Pompano? PompaYES!!!



## fishbones (Apr 28, 2010)

My first No of the season. And she's a stud! 

Panama city beach (eastern) 10:00am

That's a 12" sandal next to her


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Right on!!!!Nice pomp:thumbsup:


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmmm...tasty from what I hear.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice, like the title too! PompaYES!


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

oooohh yea


----------

